# Stuff and Things > COVID & VACCINES >  28 year old Austrian MP collapses during a speech in Parliament.

## WarriorRob

Austrian MP Maria Holzleitner callapses in Parliament in middle of a speech, apparently she was fully vaccinated :Thinking: 


Mandy Stadtmiller on Twitter: 


This twitter page said she was vaccinated, according to her instagram she was vaccinated 3 weeks ago. I don't speak German, so before the usual suspects start the attacks, like I said I only speak English, her instagram is in German. This lady on this twiiter page is Pro-Vaccines and apparently speaks German, she says this Maria Holzleitner was fully vaccinated. I hope that clears things up to the usual  :Argue:  :Argue:

----------

Big Bird (10-26-2021),Big Dummy (10-12-2021),Conservative Libertarian (10-12-2021),dinosaur (10-12-2021),Esdraelon (10-13-2021),phoenyx (10-30-2021),Physics Hunter (10-12-2021)

----------


## teeceetx

So what was the result?  Did she just faint, or was it something more serious?

----------

Kodiak (10-12-2021)

----------


## WarriorRob

> So what was the result?  Did she just faint, or was it something more serious?


I really don't know, just wonder if Austrian News is reporting it, you would think since this Lady is MP :Thinking:

----------

Esdraelon (10-13-2021)

----------


## kazenatsu

> So what was the result?  Did she just faint, or was it something more serious?


Possibly could be a heart condition, as a result of the vaccine.





> I don't speak German, so before the usual suspects start the attacks, like I said I only speak English,


She was just saying some trite about "investing in the children" and "for the good of the young". I don't know specifically what she was talking about or referring to.

----------

Esdraelon (10-13-2021),WarriorRob (10-12-2021)

----------


## Northern Rivers

I haven't heard of it...

----------


## WarriorRob

> Possibly could be a heart condition, as a result of the vaccine.
> 
> 
> 
> She was just saying some trite about "investing in the children" and "for the good of the young". I don't know specifically what she was talking about or referring to.


Meant on her Instagram page, did she get Vaccinated 3 weeks ago, like that lady said on Twitter?

----------


## Wildrose

> Austrian MP Maria Holzleitner callapses in Parliament in middle of a speech, apparently she was fully vaccinated
> 
> 
> Mandy Stadtmiller on Twitter: 
> 
> 
> This twitter page said she was vaccinated, according to her instagram she was vaccinated 3 weeks ago. I don't speak German, so before the usual suspects start the attacks, like I said I only speak English, her instagram is in German. This lady on this twiiter page is Pro-Vaccines and apparently speaks German, she says this Maria Holzleitner was fully vaccinated. I hope that clears things up to the usual


Ok you have two completely disconnected facts here.

What evidence is there she passed out due to the vaccinations?

----------

Hillofbeans (10-12-2021)

----------


## Wildrose

> Possibly could be a heart condition, as a result of the vaccine.
> 
> 
> 
> She was just saying some trite about "investing in the children" and "for the good of the young". I don't know specifically what she was talking about or referring to.


And it could possibly by hypoglycemia because she forgot to eat or nerves or any of a hundred other things not related to being vaccinated.

----------


## Authentic

> And it could possibly by hypoglycemia because she forgot to eat or nerves or any of a hundred other things not related to being vaccinated.


But it could also be related to her being vaccinated.

----------

Big Bird (10-26-2021),phoenyx (10-30-2021),WarriorRob (10-13-2021)

----------


## Wildrose

> But it could also be related to her being vaccinated.


"Could be" but then where are there any confirmed reports of people passing out because of the vaccine three weeks after vaccination?

What evidence is there that ties the two together?

----------


## Gator Monroe

Morning sickness

----------


## Wildrose

> Morning sickness


From what I read she's a flaming lesbian activist so why possible less than likely.

----------


## WarriorRob

> Ok you have two completely disconnected facts here.
> 
> What evidence is there she passed out due to the vaccinations?


The evidence that I have is, she was vaccinated 3 weeks before. Have you seen anyone just falling over in Parliament anywhere?She was only 28 and she looked pretty healthy to me, of course I'm not a Doctor. I guess it could be a coincidence :Thinking:

----------

phoenyx (10-30-2021)

----------


## Wildrose

> The evidence that I have is, she was vaccinated 3 weeks before. Have you seen anyone just falling over in Parliament anywhere?She was only 28 and she looked pretty healthy to me, of course I'm not a Doctor. I guess it could be a coincidence


That isn't evidence.  She also rode in cars and on trains over the last 3 weeks, does that mean cars and trains caused her to pass out?

There is no causal link even being suggested.

----------


## WarriorRob

> That isn't evidence.  She also rode in cars and on trains over the last 3 weeks, does that mean cars and trains caused her to pass out?
> 
> There is no causal link even being suggested.


Do you have "evidence" to prove otherwise.

----------

phoenyx (10-30-2021)

----------


## Wildrose

> Do you have "evidence" to prove otherwise.


I don't need evidence you made the claim, not me.

There is no evidence whatsoever to even suggest a causal link.

----------


## WarriorRob

> I don't need evidence you made the claim, not me.
> 
> There is no evidence whatsoever to even suggest a causal link.


Apparently you made it your job to debunk it :Dontknow:

----------

phoenyx (10-30-2021)

----------


## Wildrose

> Apparently you made it your job to debunk it


I did debunk it.  No causal link can be established between the two.  Debunking complete.

----------


## WarriorRob

> I did debunk it.  No causal link can be established between the two.  Debunking complete.


Only in the mind of Wildrose

----------

phoenyx (10-30-2021)

----------


## Wildrose

> Only in the mind of Wildrose


In the world of reality.  You cannot establish a causal link, you can't even eliminate the dozens of likely causes.

----------


## WarriorRob

> In the world of reality.  You cannot establish a causal link, you can't even eliminate the dozens of likely causes.


Yep you debunked it congrats.

----------


## Wildrose

> Yep you debunked it congrats.


Stop throwing fast balls down the middle of the plate and I'll quit knocking them out of the park.

----------


## WarriorRob

> Stop throwing fast balls down the middle of the plate and I'll quit knocking them out of the park.


 :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

Authentic (10-26-2021)

----------


## WarriorRob

Austrian MP Faints In Parliament After Recently Getting Jabbed


The Salty Cracker on this.

----------


## Authentic

> In the world of reality.


You are reality?

----------

phoenyx (10-30-2021)

----------


## Wildrose

> The evidence that I have is, she was vaccinated 3 weeks before. Have you seen anyone just falling over in Parliament anywhere?She was only 28 and she looked pretty healthy to me, of course I'm not a Doctor. I guess it could be a coincidence


I've seen 20 year old men in the best physicals shape you can imagine pass out standing in formation.

Lots of things can cause fainting spells.

There is no evidence here though to suggest a link between a vaccination 3 weeks ago and passing out then as a result.

----------


## phoenyx

> I've seen 20 year old men in the best physicals shape you can imagine pass out standing in formation.


From what I've heard from another poster here (Quasemarco perhaps?), military get a lot of mandatory vaccinations, so that actually boosts the argument that a Covid vaccine could have caused it.

----------

WarriorRob (10-30-2021)

----------


## phoenyx

> Austrian MP Maria Holzleitner callapses in Parliament in middle of a speech, apparently she was fully vaccinated
> 
> 
> Mandy Stadtmiller on Twitter: 
> 
> 
> This twitter page said she was vaccinated, according to her instagram she was vaccinated 3 weeks ago. I don't speak German, so before the usual suspects start the attacks, like I said I only speak English, her instagram is in German. This lady on this twiiter page is Pro-Vaccines and apparently speaks German, she says this Maria Holzleitner was fully vaccinated. I hope that clears things up to the usual


The video you posted says it's unavailable to me, but I found another one here:
Austrian MP faints while giving speech

----------

WarriorRob (10-30-2021)

----------


## Wildrose

> From what I've heard from another poster here (Quasemarco perhaps?), military get a lot of mandatory vaccinations, so that actually boosts the argument that a Covid vaccine could have caused it.


No it doesn't because I've seen it in recruits at reception do so before they've ever had any vaccines administered by the services.

I've also seen members of high school bands do the same thing.

The cause is when standing at attention you lock your knees which then reduces your venus blood flow dramatically causing you to faint.




> People faint for a variety of reasons. Standing, particularly when associated with heat or emotional stress, can cause blood to pool in the lower extremities.
> “If dehydration is present the situation is worsened,” explains Dr. Richard Nicholas, one of our orthopedic surgeons at UAMS. “The low rate of blood return to the heart in these situations results in hypo-perfusion of the brain and at times the fainting spell. Standing at attention, or with one’s knees locked, may amplify the process.”


Can Standing Up Straight for a Long Period Cause Fainting? | UAMS Health

We're all born ignorant but in this day and age with over 95% of all human knowledge now available at our finger tips there is no excuse for remaining that way.

Neither of you has a clue what you're talking about and you demonstrate it with every post.

----------

phoenyx (10-30-2021)

----------


## WarriorRob

> The video you posted says it's unavailable to me, but I found another one here:
> Austrian MP faints while giving speech


At least you found another link, don't know why it's unavailable :Dontknow:

----------

phoenyx (10-30-2021)

----------


## phoenyx

> No it doesn't because I've seen it in recruits at reception do so before they've ever had any vaccines administered by the services.
> 
> I've also seen members of high school bands do the same thing.
> 
> The cause is when standing at attention you lock your knees which then reduces your venus blood flow dramatically causing you to faint.
> 
> 
> 
> Can Standing Up Straight for a Long Period Cause Fainting? | UAMS Health
> ...


Alright, that sounds credible.

----------

